# how to clean strainer



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

For the metal ones, hit it with a torch or weed burner. It's the paint filters that chap my hide!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

First off never touch the wax on the screen. Take it to a hydrant/faucet and run water from the opposite side to flush the wax off. Stubborn wax may need very hot water to melt it off. If you have pressed the wax into the screen you may have to use a toothpick to punch it out. I haven't had to go so far as to use a flame torch.

I clean my cloth filters the same way and most last for years.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I was once advised to rinse honey processing equipment with cold water first. That will dislodge many of the wax particles. After that wash and rinse with hot water. The hot will soften and may melt wax and it'll mold itself into any available crack or crevice. Then it becomes a bigger hassle to remove. Even rinsing first with cold doesn't eliminate the problem entirely but it seems to help.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a "firehose" nozzle or a "sweeper" nozzle and 90psi water hose. I spray from bottom side and it gets most off using cold water. I suppose that if you had a pressure washer you could try that but it may kill the shape of the screen.

Fuzzy


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I use a garden hose and sprayer hooked up to my hot water tank at the honey house. Water temperature is set to 150. Takes care of any wax on tools or strainers. Metal objects are easy to clean this way.


----------

